# Cleaning Hydroton Clay Pebbles



## CaliWildViolet420

*I posted this in an answer, however this is written better for newbies.

Inexpensive Method *- Primarily for those who have never experienced this type of growing medium, and have a large amount of pebbles to clean. 

_(Please bear in mind, that I believe in all cases, organic solutions should be used for all cleaning for your own health and the environment. It is up to you, the individual, to choose what works best for you.)_


I no longer use the pebbles, however when I first moved here, three years ago and up until about 7 months ago, we did use them.

D developed his method of cleaning and possibly primitive, it does work. 

*Materials:*
_( I used 6 of each type of bucket, due to the volume of what I needed to clean.)_
*
Two Large Paint type Buckets 
Bleach or Hydrogen Peroxide
dustpan or shop vac
Water
Gloves*

Creating the Drain Bucket
1. Drill holes into the bottom of one of the buckets, just slightly smaller than the majority of the clay pebbles.

2. Keep one bucket on hand with no holes

Procedure: (my method)

_(I have four trays that had pebbles in them and had to be cleaned between each new cycle, or each new set of plants, to prevent any problems.)_

1. Once all plants have been removed, I go over the tray and pick out as much of the debris as possible. 

2. I have tried several methods for getting the pebbles out of the tray. I used the shop vac once..more hassle than it was worth, but is do-able. 

Using a dustpan, pitcher or scoop, fill the bucket with holes in it, about 1/2 to 3/4 full, depending on your own level of strength.

3.Put the bucket with holes in it, and pebbles into the second bucket and fill with water, close to the top. 

4. Add your choice of cleaning solution. He used *bleach*, one or two drops and I used *Hydrogen Peroxide*, cause bleach makes me ill. 
_
(Please be intelligent and never mix any kind of solution, unless you know the properties and it is safe. I would also suggest that you know what works, before having someone at a hydro store talk you into some wonder cleaning product, because we have tried many and many do not work and the expense was wasted.)

_5. Let the pebbles soak for a bit in the desired cleaning solution. Debris will rise to the top, if you are lucky. 

6. Put gloves on, if you have sensitive skin like me and keep running your hands thru the pebbles bringing up all dead matter and pile it up outside the bucket to discard. 

7. Once you have removed as much as you can find, in my case, almost everything visible to the naked eye..empty the bottom bucket in a safe place to dispose of left over nutrients. _(Do not pour nutrients into a septic or sewer drain, unless they are completely organic.)
_
8. Fill the bucket again with clear water to keep flushing out any color, until the water runs as clear as you can get it. 

9. Put clean pebbles back into a completely cleaned and scrubbed tray and check for any left over matter, such as gro cube or root debris. 

10. Run clean water over the pebbles in the tray one more time, to make sure your pebbles and tray have been flushed clean of old nutrients.

Now, in addition to cleaning of the pebbles, I cannot stress enough the importance of always starting a new set of plants with a clean tray. 
We have a high hard particle count in our well water and while we use RO for all the plants, lugging it by bucket to some areas, we still have high mineral salts buildup on the trays and have to use *wire brushes* and *scouring **pads*, the green ones, to meticulously scrub the trays. I found the brushes that work best at the hardware store and they are called:

*Allway - stainless steel wire brush- narrow and ergonomic
WorkForce also makes this kind of brush. 
The design of the handle makes it easier to get into the grooves of the grow trays.*

_(These brushes are not very expensive and can be found at most hardware stores, in various sizes.)
_
Bear in mind, that this household has two OCD adults in it, and we do everything pro active to prevent mold or mildew issues, creating a sterile environment in the hopes that pests and other annoying issues, will not thrive in our trays. 

One other method, I personally use and have D in the habit of doing now. I dry scrub trays first and use the shop vac to suck up excess dust. 

*(If you are sensitive to breathing in partical matter or have any issues with breathing at all, wear a mask. )*

I am not suggesting anyone be anal about the process, however growing medicinal product is to assist you in your own health and in cleaning your materials, you should be protecting yourself as much as you protect your plant/s environment. 

*If anyone has other suggestions for cleaning products or brushes or method, please add that to this post. *


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

These are the brushes, mentioned in the article on cleaning the hydroton pebbles. They are used for trays in my grow rooms.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

*Re Use of the Buckets with holes in them:

If you switch away from using the Hydroton Clay Pebbles and want to reuse the buckets with holes in them......I use them for organizing storage items under the house.
I label them, with a sharpie, for things like:
Gloves
Electrical Cords
Gardening Supplies

or whatever. This way, you have a reusable item and nothing left to take to the dump...except Pebbles, which you will find for the rest of your life...

*


----------



## LEFTHAND

*well done... i just propossed a easier solution..
without bleach or hydrogen peroxide..
since boiling it will clean it and sterilize it as well.. the crap thats left over after the screening process will float to the top for an easy skim..

theres nothing wrong with your method sir.... i just have a easier chem free way to do er..
LH*


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Hi Left, 
I read that and I agree with not using the solutions. I am not a sir...last time I looked...HAHAHA...
I love input and added suggestions to all posts..thanks for commenting...a very female Wild Violet...LOL

One question, how many pebbles are you baking. I have two grow sheds...I had to clean and a tray in my house...Do not have to do it anymore....so, as far as easier...I think it is up to the individual..I personally hate pebbles and since I have horticultural gardens too...soil is never wasted here...

The other thing is, that I cook from scratch here...and I would not allow anyone to be doing that in my kitchen...so, it would have to be done outside on the BBQ, or with a fire pit....


----------



## LEFTHAND

CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> Hi Left,
> I read that and I agree with not using the solutions. I am not a sir...last time I looked...HAHAHA...
> I love input and added suggestions to all posts..thanks for commenting...a very female Wild Violet...LOL
> 
> One question, how many pebbles are you baking. I have two grow sheds...I had to clean and a tray in my house...Do not have to do it anymore....so, as far as easier...I think it is up to the individual..I personally hate pebbles and since I have horticultural gardens too...soil is never wasted here...
> 
> The other thing is, that I cook from scratch here...and I would not allow anyone to be doing that in my kitchen...so, it would have to be done outside on the BBQ, or with a fire pit....


 
*LOL my appologizes miss.. lol *
*i was using just over 2 gallon pails.. and doing a 5 gal pail at a time..*
*i think the secret is letting the root matter dry out first.. ie. spreading it out on a tarp for a day.. and then you screen it, in a screen tray br you throw it back into the pails 90% of the root matter is on the tarp after.. the rest floats to the top for skimming.. fish net works great for this..*
*but if a guy can do it in his back yard.. a water basin would be best over a fire pit..*
*LH*


----------



## zem

i used to empty them and spread em apart for few hours at harvest then i put them in big metallic containers and into the oven for couple of hours the roots will become ashes and can be flushed away and rocks become strilized and all your consuming is some natural gas


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Great..whatever works for each individual is the best way to do it...We just never had the time to do that kind of clean. We had to do it in one day and set up the tray for the next transplanted cycle. It has been a year now, I checked my photos..so we are forever done with clay pebbles....


----------



## D3

Why not use new hydroton? It's alot eaiser & it's not that expensive. Plus, you will not get all the salts out of the center of it. They will release into the next grow & will mess with your ph. A friend was boiling & doing the best he could to clean them & still had a ph problem. He started using new hydroton & his ph problem went away. Always use new.


----------



## nouvellechef

New? Holy smokes......


----------



## LEFTHAND

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Why not use new hydroton? It's alot eaiser & it's not that expensive. Plus, you will not get all the salts out of the center of it. They will release into the next grow & will mess with your ph. A friend was boiling & doing the best he could to clean them & still had a ph problem. He started using new hydroton & his ph problem went away. Always use new.


 
*This may come off as rude but thats the stupidest thing ive heard all day..*
*sorry.. but thats why most PH there hydroton.. i havent had a problem with my ph.. nor a hand full of people i know who reuse it.. i would have to say its lack of cleaning.. lazy.... inproper procedure... that would cost me over 100$ a grow.. hmmmmmmmmmmm big waste of money there..*
*after im done cleaning mine it looks bran new..  *
*LH*


----------



## PieRsquare

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Why not use new hydroton? It's alot eaiser & it's not that expensive. Plus, you will not get all the salts out of the center of it. They will release into the next grow & will mess with your ph. A friend was boiling & doing the best he could to clean them & still had a ph problem. He started using new hydroton & his ph problem went away. Always use new.


The pH problem can be gotten around by boiling it. I put mine into a large galvanized tub on cinder-blocks and build a fire under it with wood from the yard. I boil the hydroton until the plant matter all comes to the surface and I just scoop it off. Then I lay the hydroton on a tarp to dry. I've done this for years and never had a problem with pH. I live in the country, so it's no problem to do this. It's way cheaper than buying it over and over. It also sterilizes it.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

For the suggestion on purchasing 'New Hydroton Clay Pebbles' for each grow....sorry but I do not mean to be rude either...Growing is work...and if anyone does not have the will power to work...they are going to have a rude awakening...If we had to purchase new pebbles every time...in addition to the $800.00 a month PGE bill...uh uh....
Conservation of funds is imperative and that is part of what our dialogue reflects. I am not going to put anyone down for offering a suggestion, that is applicable for the wealthy few....
Just illustrating in my case, between property taxes, electric and propane bills...not an option...
I like to cook from scratch and have money for food to feed anyone who does work for us here and my lil family. I also love to outdoor garden and I need extra funds for those few things I get to do....
Thanks for offering that idea though. In a small, small grow..it is probably applicable...


----------



## LEFTHAND

*or buy 10$ bags of lava rock you can buy 3 bags for the price of 1 50L bag of hydroton..
LH
Caliwild..... *


----------



## nouvellechef

Would it be fair to say lava rocks are just as good as hydroton?


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

never used them....aren't they sharp, edgy, or are we talking about pumice type, that are porous...I would think they would be more susceptible to issues and collect problems...

I found this on another site:
"The issues with gravel or lava rock is gravel doesnt hold any moisture like hydroton clay pebbles do and lava rocks are sharp and can dmage roots when moved at all they cut.Hydroton is cheap and best"

"Lava rocks are okay too if you aren't planning on moving the plants at all, because they are heavy and tend to slice the roots."


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Why not use new hydroton? It's alot eaiser & it's not that expensive. Plus, you will not get all the salts out of the center of it. They will release into the next grow & will mess with your ph. A friend was boiling & doing the best he could to clean them & still had a ph problem. He started using new hydroton & his ph problem went away. Always use new.


cuz it's actually easier to clean used hydroton than it is to clean new hydroton


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

and any salt can be nutralized.


----------



## cmd420

CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> Great..whatever works for each individual is the best way to do it...We just never had the time to do that kind of clean. We had to do it in one day and set up the tray for the next transplanted cycle. It has been a year now, I checked my photos..so we are forever done with clay pebbles....


 
what the heck are you using if not hydroton?

I would love to find another medium to run my waterfarms with....


----------



## nouvellechef

I have saw this discussion since I joined. Man, if someone were to create something that was ph neutral, a solid mass, did not retain hardly any water, off to the Virgin Islands for retirement......


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

driveway pebbles ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i guess they're called pea pebbles...they're solid, smooth, don't hold water and are chemicaly inert..


----------



## nouvellechef

Yeah they have them at the Depot, still a bunch of pebbles you gotta wash. Cmon Puff design something?? Remember I get royalties


----------



## LEFTHAND

*AKA river rock... i would think if you just have plain river rocks you would have to water every 1/2 hr at the max.... in ebb.... be perfect for dwc..
i use a comination of river rocks and lava rock right now.. just moving into hydroton.. couldnt afford it when i first started..
LH*


----------



## zem

DLM please send over the growrocks you trash every grow i would be happy to reuse them. i think my growrocks were a very good investment because of the fact that they are reusable. i never had a PH problem with them and if i had to buy them at every grow add to it all growing expenses then i wouldnt even grow i would just buy my weed and save all the effort


----------



## PieRsquare

Speaking specifically about Ebb and Flow, the porosity of the Lava Rock or Hydroton is why it's better to use it. Between fill cycles, it retains water and nutrients that help sustain the plants as well as allowing maximum aeration of the roots.


----------



## D3

I am not lazy for one! I work just as hard as you on a grow. Dont call me stupid. Thats not cool. We are here for the same reason. To learn & to stand up for a cause we believe in. Not to put others down for something stupid & make them feel bad. Anyway, I grow in an aeroflo2 & I dont have to use alot of hydroton. Thats why I use new each time. I wasn't thinking that some growers use alot more in there grows. You are right, it is cheaper for you to clean them if you use alot. Sorry about that. Everythings cool. Later


----------



## SicSativa

Yeah ,what r u using these days, Violet? I'm from Cali. Built bridges for 20 years there.  Built the AMD building in Silicon Valley.


----------



## LEFTHAND

DLM3 said:
			
		

> I am not lazy for one! I work just as hard as you on a grow. Dont call me stupid. Thats not cool. We are here for the same reason. To learn & to stand up for a cause we believe in. Not to put others down for something stupid & make them feel bad. Anyway, I grow in an aeroflo2 & I dont have to use alot of hydroton. Thats why I use new each time. I wasn't thinking that some growers use alot more in there grows. You are right, it is cheaper for you to clean them if you use alot. Sorry about that. Everythings cool. Later


 
*Just for the record DLM3.. i never called you stupid.. and i dont think anyone else did.. but more or less the whole idea of junking it.. as pieRsquared said you can get away from the build up by boiling it..*
*it shouldnt matter wheather your using a cup of it or 50L+ at a time.. its still waste.. its like saying meh no need ot wash my clothes just get new ones when there dirty lol :rofl: .... *
*i just wanted to clear up that it was the idea not you people were calling out as "stupid" and i was one of them.. *
*LH*


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

DLM, i am not pesonally trashing you...I know it was a general comment you made...
As I implied, it is up to everyone to determine their own course. Every time we purchased new hydroton, we also soaked it for days, to remove any residual product or whatever on the pebbles, adding to the process. 
If you can afford it...by all means, go for it...

However, I do stand by the point, that it is work, no matter what you do and that is just a point in fact...

thanks Left...While I may think it is kind of wacky..like I said..to each their own...

Adversity is what puts the many ideas out there for all of us to choose from.

SicSativa, right now, Sunshine Soil #4. With the upcoming outdoor grow, we are going to use some of the principals in the sub cool recipe and since there is a local feed and seed shop, with an owner who creates some remarkable soil for the plants that are non cannabis, he sells...we are going to check that out...with the additives necessary.

I have also read a bit about mushroom compost and while that is cheap...and readily available here...for others to know...It is supposedly too high in PH for cannabis...

We have worm castings offered every where around here...so that is the only point of contention in SubCools article, that I beg to differ with. 

Everyone has a different opinion...and we get all of them...Many growers in these mountains....One of our biggest concerns, will also be deer and it is not that we think they will eat them...but the damage they do, is running thru areas, whether it is vegetables or cannabis, 
We have smart pots and will build cages...for each plant.

One thing some forget, for outdoor...at this time of year. Racoons are mating and once preggers...dig for grub worms for protein.....My tenant has a fish pond and I am wondering if they will get into that....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Hey Left...Off topic...I remember a story from past about a guy who never washed his shirts...he would donate them to goodwill and go back and get them for $2.00. cleaned and pressed...I have such a ridiculous memory.....


----------



## LEFTHAND




----------



## D3

The thing about washing your clothes, soo funny. I did run across a site (americanchronicle.com) about cleaning hydroton. It says to use isoproply alcohol to clean it best. But that would probably cost alot as well. Like I said, everythings cool.


----------



## LEFTHAND

DLM3 said:
			
		

> The thing about washing your clothes, soo funny. I did run across a site (americanchronicle.com) about cleaning hydroton. It says to use isoproply alcohol to clean it best. But that would probably cost alot as well. Like I said, everythings cool.


 
*boiling or steaming it would be the best way man.. chem free.. and if you have any tattooos.. how do they clean there needles.. they BAKE em... lol*
*im a funny funny man..  *
*im glad all is cool.. you hear dumb things all the time like iso...*
*mmmmm thats just great for the wallet and your house..*
*LH*


----------



## D3

I agree with you about the chem free, but alcohol does dissipate completely. As much hydroton thats used, you would think someone would come up with a quick, easy way to clean it.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

DLM, that is why I used Hydrogen Peroxide...Bleach makes me sick....gives me a massive headache.

The whole underlying thing is...basically to clean.. On my grow shed thread...I showed the EZ Cloner. 

When we first got the EP plant on my grow thread...it came from a guy, whose EZ Cloner was the most disgusting thing I had ever seen. It makes no sense to me...when some people, want to grow and then complain about all the issues...like that one guy in our town did. He had sick plants for a reason.....

I know that D, my b/f tried all different products and some from the hydro shop...and none did the deed that well. For the cloner I use my own power, a knife and the green scrunchy pads or a brush....

I think we tried the alcohol and the fumes were horrid...and it works well on anything you make oil with, however not the mineral salts...but ya know what..I am going to look at that again for the cloner...maybe highly dilluted...?


----------



## nouvellechef

Well if you got the coin, here you go, In industrial kitchens we used huge steamers that have drain lines. They take big perforated pans. Fill with hydroton, and steam away. Set it and forget it. I ahve seen them used on CL for restaurants that close down, etc for cheaper. But using alot of hydroton, that would be awesome, IMO.


----------



## D3

I wounder if you could use your dish washer? That really sounds stupid doesn't it.lol Put your hydroton in mesh bags & toss it in. Set it to the baked on setting & let it go. It has high heat & pressure wash. Might work.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

hahahha...I am enjoying you more and more DLM....

I am the dishwasher here...so that really might work for some....my only concern is that it might jam the things, but with all the new ones..If it were put into a mesh type of bag like you said...as long as the mesh is strong and not like cheese cloth...I think that might work..
If someone tries that, I wonder if any residual effect might still be on the pebbles .....It makes sense to me...

I would suggest someone try this with a small amount first. The industrial machines...might work..but noisy....
I have 48 smart pots, 45 gallon that I bought on CL for a tiny price compared to new. They have been used once and I will either go to a laundry mat or soak in a kiddie tub to clean those...That was a steal of a bargain...


----------



## D3

I think you might get a calcium build up on the outside of it, but that should come right off with a good rinse.


----------



## LEFTHAND

*hell just take the tiger torch to em..
LOL
LH*


----------



## D3

I just started my grow, so I cant right now.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Just in case, someone is in the habit and does this automatically, remember. DO NOT PUT SOAP in the dishwasher if you use it for pebbles....I doubt that dishwasher soap is good for cannabis grows and probably does have a filmy effect...


----------



## zem

IMO best way is not by boiling them, you dont want them soaked in water you want them dry, i tell ya try put em in the oven dry the roots will become ashes and the root balls will become stiff and just can be removed in one piece, iused to shut off the gas to my oven wait a bit till they cool down then just empty them straight in the pots, any big root pieces can be taken by hand as i empty them then a rinse would remove all ahses away, that is the easiest way and i tried many ways  worst way by far is bleach and water it used to take me hours to do that lol


----------



## D3

zem, I can see how that would work to clean the outside, but how would it work to remove the salt build up inside the hydroton. Salt is a hard mineral, heat alone I dont think would remove it. I think it would bake it on even harder. I might be wrong, though.


----------



## LEFTHAND

DLM3 said:
			
		

> zem, I can see how that would work to clean the outside, but how would it work to remove the salt build up inside the hydroton. Salt is a hard mineral, heat alone I dont think would remove it. I think it would bake it on even harder. I might be wrong, though.


 
*thats why boiling it is the best method.. after its so bloody hot i rinse it with hot water drys in about 15-20 min.. if you spread it out.. *
*like washing the dishes and rinsing them with hot water after they air dry quick..*
*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef

Hmm. I like the boiling idea, some turkey fryer pots w/inserts over a flame. Couple of them. How long in the boil for a pot. say 50qt? I guess I pick a day, nobody comes over on a hot summer day on the tarp. Ha, what would it look like from the air? ideas?


----------



## LEFTHAND

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Hmm. I like the boiling idea, some turkey fryer pots w/inserts over a flame. Couple of them. How long in the boil for a pot. say 50qt? I guess I pick a day, nobody comes over on a hot summer day on the tarp. Ha, what would it look like from the air? ideas?


 
*i boiled mine for 20-30 mins a batch.. as far as the tarp and from the air you could be doing land scaping.. the tarp is a barier for weeds and what not.. lol woldnt worry to much on that part lol.. turkey frier would work.. *
*if your gonna do it in big loads i recomend the way pieRsquared mentioned .in a water basis and over a fire.. beable to get 150L hydroton boiling at once easily..*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones

cmd420 & nouvellechef,

Check out SuterToGrow dot com for a substitute for clay balls.  They have something that seems to work excellent in place of either Hydroton or rockwool.  It is kind o hard to find and probably pricey, but it is PH neutral, requires NO presoaking or rinsing.  I'm not sure how reusable the loose fill/hail would be.

I was hoping that CaliWildViolet420 had found a substitute for clay balls instead of switching away from hydro.  Has anyone used coco chips?  If so how do they work and what is the drawbacks?


Great smoking.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Sorry, if I did not post what I am using. I may have and may have deleted. We do not do, ebb and flow currently. When we used the clay hydroton, we had a full tray system, somewhat graded set up, with a perimeter or parameter..I forget which word..and I am tired...and t barred feeding tubes for nine plants..., as can sort of be seen in my grow shed thread. We filled the trays with the hydroton and of course, placed the rock wool plants in that...

I use Sunshine #4 currently, all soil and I clone in the EZ Cloner. We use all 'Cutting Edge' products......we will be going out doors this year...and that is going to be a master mix..using a local and the principles of SubCool's ethics in terms of organic....

Hey DON....take a look at the sheds on my grow thread..We are Hydro, currently...but the cost is killing me...so, hopefully we will turn the grow sheds into dry sheds....I have very happy patients...so I want to keep them medicated...

Trust me..I have cleaned so many pebbles in my life...the past three years...I really do dislike pebbles...really a lot....

I have the worst hiccups right now...and I am hiccup ing on two forums...yipeeee.....


----------



## DonJones

CaliWildViolet420 ,

I see, by hydro you mean dirtless potting soil type mixture, which I presume is somewhat like black gold.

Do you drain the runoff back inot yur reservoir, or do you keep the watering/feeding slow enough that there is no runoff to get rid of?

I'm wondering because I have been considering trying something like that using a water farm setup, but haven't figured out how to keep the black glod from washing through the net pots and contaminating the reservoirs. 

Also, how long do keep the solutions in the reservoirs before changing them out?

Do you aerate the solutions in the reservoirs?

Thank you for your help.

Great smoking.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Nope...Not dirtless potting soil. We have hydroponic sheds. We grow greenhouse style, without the glass...
We use pots in trays...that have to be scrubbed clean just like every tray grow should..Look at the post on my grow thread...
We grow in Soil...Sunshine Soil #4. This year we will grow in soil that is being mixed by a local nursery owner, who makes master soil mix with proper PH considerations, and all the additives necessary, similar to that which SubCool has on his organic soil thread.

We no longer use Pebbles...Because it was over a year of incredibly hard, time consuming work...We cleaned the pebbles thoroughly each grow, just as we do the trays....
We change our nutes with each change of tray. We do not keep old nutes in any resevoir. 
The trays have a tubing frame around the borders of each tray. Each larger tubing has a small feeding tube coming out of it, nine feeding tubes, with the stakes to put into the soil. 
They are all t-bar sealed in place with pieces that you would use in something like a drip system, which is basically what it is...The longer feed tube, feeds the middle plant in the center. 
There are three trays on their own tables in the flowering shed, each has its own res and each resevoir has a pump in the tub....Other than that...we do not put any other aeration into the res itself. 
We use RO water only for all the plants and plant sheds and cloner. 
If it is time to flush a tray, that nutrient tub is dumped. 

With your soil...like I said,,,we are in pots in the tray...You could also use smart pots..the smaller ones....

I am going to post a smart pot for you....on the next post here...

Read about these pots and you might be wanting to get them...

Okay so back to the soil....We have very little dirt get into the tray...but some does...and we brush that out...but it does not get into any of the tubing....
Since your soil should be sterilized..it should not be an issue of contamination in any way.....No soil ever got into our resevoirs...
Does this make sense..Don...cause I am doing my best for ya here....just let me know....

What I may think is simple is not always...even if you have grown forever..

You can purchase all the tubing and tiny joint pieces at a sprinkler type of store...that sells watering systems for gardening or stuff like that....and you can get all the tubing by the inch...or foot....and all the proper fittings...

The trays have a screened drain in them, so the dirt does not really pass thru in drainage into the resevoirs....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

I have corrected as many typos as I could....I am so happy I went to college and studied English..LMAO...if my typing could keep up with my typos...yipppeeeeeeeee


If you take your tray and draw up a square or rectangle..this is what my boyfriend does...plan it out....and do a grading like a graph of sorts...drafting plan.
Using the cross section lengths, you can determine how much tubing you will need...so you won't have unnecessary expenses....

Like each cut section may be three feet and you need about ten of these three foot sections...
Get extra....just in case...Cause an exacto can slip..and you do not want a leaking hose..cause then your plant will get cheated on the nutes it gets...the tray will get fed...however large potted trays unless they are flooded are not going to absorb enough thru the bottom, such as some flowers might do in a house plant situation....African Violets like to be fed from the tray and suck it up in the bottom of pots...

With your drawing,,,you can figure out how many t joints you will need, or any extension pieces...with those get a few extra and keep in a zip lock with your supplies...they can get lost and are tiny....

You will need coupling pieces to join hoses for the corners of the tubing...corner joint couplings...It may sound complicated...but it is easy...just tedious...
You absolutely need the little spikes unless, you are planning to tie the tubes to the plant netting or pot..which is kind of a ridiculous thing to do...but to each their own....

The shed feeding is set up on a timer...We had Intermatic expensive timers..but this year..>Two of these broke and we decided to go with a cheaper one...The better the timer, the less work you have to spend on this....for both lights and feeding....


THIS WHOLE FEEDING IS THE SAME ONE USED WHEN WE HAD HYDROTON CLAY PEBBLES ..and while off topic...was asked here...probably should be moved to soil growing...if anyone wants to do that...go for it...thanks


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Best way is to chuck them in the trash can and buy some new clean ones.

I dont mean to be a SA but the hassle of cleaning them just isnt worth it tbh unless i suppose you have a quite a few hundred litres of the clay pebbles then it would be even more intensive to clean.

t4


----------



## tintala

A good way to stay chemical free, as BLEACH and peroxide are hazardous and should not be used. 

A product HOME DEPOT carries is "SIMPLE GREEN PRO 3" for institutions such as hospitals... they use it.  It's about 15 a gal, and can be diluted, used full strength, is BIO-degradable, non-toxic and non hazardous and cleans anything. I use the same bucket method described here, but ONLY with the simple green as it's a viruscide,fungicide and kills everything! 

I still use gloves with it., but it's non toxic so you wouldn't have to use gloves. its safe to go down the drain. I cant' say enough about it.


----------

